# What is your favourite weapon?



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

Name your favourite weapon.

Personally, if it's guns, My favourites would have to be the AK-47, Steyr Scout, Desert Eagle and the Steyr AUG.

Out of melee-type weapons, it would have to be the katanas Masamune and Murasame. Some interesting history and stories with those blades.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 23, 2008)

My favorites ...?

Uhm, the MG3 (because it generally performs well in the Desert; Pakistan can attest to that) and probably the MP40 or AK74.

I'd honestly prefer the AK74 bullpup but that would mean changing those godly internals. I also have a thing for the XM8.

Melee weapons? I don't like using swords in the age of suprisebuttsechs combat. I'd probably stick with a combination of Bear Repellant and a sharp knive.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

Favorite gun I would use: AK 101 (it uses NATO rounds, I think)
Favorite gun I think is cool: AUG (I don't know much about it's durability of yet.)
Favorite melee: I think someone should invent a shovel head with a bayonet fitting. That would be cool.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

Goddamn... ITT: ridiculously awesome melee weapon ideas...

I am a massive fan of katanas and the rest of that. (I am actually learning Kendo, the main swordplay of the Samurai.)


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 23, 2008)

Did noone bother to point out there's a thread exactly like this in the stickies?


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Did noone bother to point out there's a thread exactly like this in the stickies?



That is "What weapon does *your fursona* use" not "What is *your* favourite weapon"


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't see many people giving their persona a weapon they hate though, after all, a _persona_ is more often than not based on it's creator's _persona_lity.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 23, 2008)

The RPG-7 as a destructive weapon. C4 for demolition. The AK-47 because of it's incredable durability. And The vulcan 30MM Gatling gun, Yeah it's a big as a car but if I jack an A-10 your all screwed. XD


----------



## Entropy (Jul 23, 2008)

Firearm-wise? I could list a whole bunch of stuff but if I could only have one it would be the AEK-941. It's a new 7.62mm Russian assault rifle, but it has an integrated recoil reduction system to make it controllable in automatic fire.

As for melee weapons, a good ol' battleaxe is fine for me. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> I don't see many people giving their persona a weapon they hate though, after all, a _persona_ is more often than not based on it's creator's _persona_lity.



Yeah, but this is more a discussion like "This weapon is awesome because..." than a "My furry uses this" kinda thing.

Catch my drift?

I have also posted on that forum.



Baby Giraffe said:


> The RPG-7 as a destructive weapon. C4 for demolition. The AK-47 because of it's incredable durability. And The vulcan 30MM Gatling gun, Yeah it's a big as a car but if I jack an A-10 your all screwed. XD



That's where my Scout and a good position comes in. Bulletproof glass? Then I will step up to a sniper of higher calibre.

And I would use the 'K for the same reason. It has been used for years and is still better than the gun America seems to have a hard-on for: The M16/M4. 7.62mm > 5.56 NATO.

The RPG-7 is a little inaccurate and has some minor technical faults. Like if the missle strikes its target and hits in a certain spot of the missle, the litle fucker doesn't go off.

The Vulcan cannon is just freakin' awesome. No arguments there.

(Take that Werevixen, this is known as a discussion xD)


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 23, 2008)

guns: famas, g36c, mp5, m4 carbine(sopmod), UMP, USP.
melee: katana, machete, 32" telescopic baton.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 23, 2008)

> And I would use the 'K for the same reason. It has been used for years and is still better than the gun America seems to have a hard-on for: The M16/M4. 7.62mm > 5.56 NATO.


 
An accurate and dependable calibre; not the most lethal, but the easiest round to use (5.56)



> That's where my Scout and a good position comes in. Bulletproof glass? Then I will step up to a sniper of higher calibre.


 
Okay, hitting an A-10 traveling at 550MPH with a .50 Calibre Sniper Rifle sounds kind of freakish; possible, but you both make a mistake.

You need intelligence on your enemies deployement before making either call. A-10's = Scary. As. Fuck.

Waiwai, are you counting on the fact that the A10 has to be nose-at-you before discharging it's Vulcan? If so, I see where your coming from with this.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 23, 2008)

Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Magnum rifle
Glock G-18 fully automatic pistol
Flashbang Grenades

Edit - 100th Post. Woop!


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 23, 2008)

The Sword and the Staff

Though guns are more effective, the sword and staff are more honourable weapons - they force the confrontation to be one and one and personal.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a thing for the XM8, fantastic weapon. Too bad the US military dumped the project.
If it's a melee weapon then it's the HF-Blade (High Frequency blade). It's a sword that vibrates at an extremely high frequency (doing so it also becomes extremely hot) and is able to cut through things a normal sword would be able too. Good example of the HF-blade is in the MGS series.


----------



## Slayn (Jul 23, 2008)

I've never had a favorite weapon.

I'll go with whatever looks coolest for 800 alex.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 23, 2008)

Bambi said:


> An accurate and dependable calibre; not the most lethal, but the easiest round to use (5.56)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Have you consider that the A-10s titanium bathtub will stop everything up to 23mm ammo? And the Armored Glass can stop a .50 caliber AP bullet cold?

Seen A-10s take enough punishment to knock out six F-16s out of the sky and still limp back home.







THis A-10, flown by USAF pilot Capt Kim Campbell (a female pilot, no less); took some flak while flying over Baghdad during OIF-1; her A-10 was struck and despite damage to a wing, one engine down, losing hydraulic control to her plane's flight controls, but was able to fly out of Baghdad and land safely in Kuwait.

Attacking an A-10 with a .50 cal sniper rifle is like trying to stop a freight train with spitwads.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 23, 2008)

As for favorites; I don;t have a favorite one, whatever I pick up, I use; both true in RL and in my fursona.

But wew both agree that we love 1911s.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 23, 2008)

meh classic Ak-47 or M4 with M203 grenade luncher and a tatical scope with laser sight


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 23, 2008)

sablelieger said:


> Seen A-10s take enough punishment to knock out six F-16s out of the sky



There's something wrong with this sentence, "knock out six F-16s out of the sky" Well I'm no pilot but I'm pretty sure the A-10 is an ground attack aircraft, not a fighter and that the F-16 is only used by the US and it's allies. Must have been a really pissed off A-10 pilot being able to outmaneuver and avoid fire from six F-16's and take them out with it's 30mm gun.


EDIT: Nvm I just understood that you meant a A-10 can take enough damage to knock 6 F-16's out and still limp back home. You just wrote it awkwardly, making it seem an A-10 can take enough punishment to still be able to take out 6 F-16's and limp back home.


----------



## Uro (Jul 23, 2008)

My favorite weapons are...(in order).

1. Glaive (bladed staff)
2. Kusari-gama (sickle and chain)
3. regular staff


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

M134 Gatling Gun, (Minigun) with the DAFD2000-1 Feeder/Delinker and a DAC3000 Clutch Assembly. That gun is always fun to play with.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 23, 2008)

the BAR it kick ass 
and the sword braker for melee have you seen that thing


----------



## Jarz (Jul 23, 2008)

My favorite weapon in knowledge and a witty answer


----------



## Jack (Jul 23, 2008)

as for a gun my favorite is a full blown 50 cal Gatling gun. that or any type of silenced sniper rifle.
melee - a spear & sword combo.


----------



## Aden (Jul 23, 2008)

As chichÃ© as it is, I revere the Japanese katana and wakizashi.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 23, 2008)

Shock Rifle. Die with style.


----------



## Seas (Jul 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> 1. Glaive (bladed staff)



Actually, Glaives are spears with single- or double-edged blade heads designed for slashing(and stabbing too). (so , they are more like slashing spears)
And also they are one of my favorite meelee weapons.
But i'd most probably go with a short sword and some throwing daggers.

For guns, my favorite is definitely the mp7a1.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not weapons-savvy at all, so I'll just go with the tommy gun, a kodachi, and Alex's cane/knife from Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 23, 2008)

Favorite weapon.  Hmm.  M1A1 Abrahms Tank and F-22 'Raptor'.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

Bambi said:


> An accurate and dependable calibre; not the most lethal, but the easiest round to use (5.56)


 
Yeah, but if I shoot a bullet at someone, i want it to HURT.





Bambi said:


> Okay, hitting an A-10 traveling at 550MPH with a .50 Calibre Sniper Rifle sounds kind of freakish; possible, but you both make a mistake.
> 
> You need intelligence on your enemies deployement before making either call. A-10's = Scary. As. Fuck.
> 
> Waiwai, are you counting on the fact that the A10 has to be nose-at-you before discharging it's Vulcan? If so, I see where your coming from with this.


 
Intel? Boring, just set up a bunch of emplaced guns and rocket launchers.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

Rifle: AK47
Pistol: Beretta 92
Melee: Baseball Bat
Dreamweapon: Flaming Chainsaw Katana.


----------



## MagnusAdder (Jul 23, 2008)

with in 20' a sharp knife and or throwing star... more then that... a good old .45


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay, I've been lurking for a while, deliberating whether joining here was really worth admitting I was potentially interested in the furry fandom and this thread broke my willpower...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Now I'll head over to the Hi forum and explain myself.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 24, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Rifle: AK47
> Pistol: Beretta 92
> Melee: Baseball Bat
> *Dreamweapon: Flaming Chainsaw Katana.*



God... That weapon is the best idea I've heard in my life.

You sir, win an internet.



SparkOfMortality said:


> Okay, I've been lurking for a while, deliberating whether joining here was really worth admitting I was potentially interested in the furry fandom and this thread broke my willpower...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically... I made you "come out of the closet"?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 24, 2008)

Claws of course! 8D
Ranged... I dunno gimme a sling shot so I can go shoot a giant spider's eyes out.


----------



## virus (Jul 24, 2008)

Weapon of choice, hands down is the*mind*. Its the most deadly and most useful. 

Now if you say that's ludacrisp. Then I'd say a rough skinned newt, would be my favorite weapon.


----------



## Rytes (Jul 24, 2008)

Knives...always, it's subtle and personal


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 24, 2008)

Magikian said:


> God... That weapon is the best idea I've heard in my life.
> 
> You sir, win an internet.



Play Painkiller, it's really creative when it comes to weapons (it has a gun that shoots shurikens and lightning for crying out loud).


----------



## Magikian (Jul 24, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Play Painkiller, it's really creative when it comes to weapons (it has a gun that shoots shurikens and lightning for crying out loud).



Ok... What console is it on?


----------



## Magikian (Jul 24, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Favorite weapon.  Hmm.  M1A1 Abrahms Tank and F-22 'Raptor'.



I don't think they are classed as "weapons" as such.

Double post D:


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

Magikian said:


> God... That weapon is the best idea I've heard in my life.
> 
> You sir, win an internet.
> 
> ...



Nope, just sign up.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 24, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I don't think they are classed as "weapons" as such.
> 
> Double post D:



Well, poo.  Favorite weapon then is the M1 Garand rifle.


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 24, 2008)

Guns:  http://www.inetres.com/gp/military/infantry/rifle/M107.html
Sharp Objects: http://www.outinstyle.com/Merchant2/graphics/products/detail/RCO-3253_d.jpg
Blunt Object: http://www.halflife2.net/images/games/hl2/weapon_crowbar.jpg
Other: http://www.pellpax.co.uk/acatalog/blackshadow.jpg


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 24, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I don't think they are classed as "weapons" as such.



A weapon is anything used to increase the chance of success during a military operation, Even colourful language could be considered a weapon if used right. 



in b4 dictionary quote.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

However, in the conventional sense of weaponry:

Long Range: Barret lifght .50 (generic choice). 
I can't hit a dinner plate from a yard away with a shotgun but I excel at using rifles. Once I get a feel for the weapon, I can do way better than what you would normally expect for a gun deprived canadian. Like to the point of going to a wildlife federation shooting range and being the last person done their 10 free founds of .22 rimfire ammo and having being the only one to even _hit _any of the ones furthest downrange. I'm not sure how far they were but from my distance, they were about half the size of my fingernail. With ironsights.

Assault: p90. Definetely. Not only is the recoil almost non existant for an SMG, the configuration genius, the armor piercing abiliy astounding and the accuracy marvellous, it shares ammo with my chosen handgun.

Self defence: Five SeveN IOM. Honestly, who needs something this awsesome for self defense? This is an assassins weapon. It's tiny and compact and weighs like a feather, yet holds 20 rounds of ammunition that can go through a kevlar vest at 300 yards. Add a threaded barrel for silencer attatchment, a scope mount and a flashlight/laserpointer mount and you have one badass gun that fits in your pocket!

Melee: Screw martial arts. Let's see them do shit about my claymore!!!
Nah, honestly, while that WOULD be amazing, I doubt I am strong enough to swing one around more than a few times. Best to go with something a little lighter. Not knives though. I hate knives. It's a real clusterfuck trying to jam it into someone. A nice middle balance seems in order. A warhammer! Nah, you can turn the head away with good leverage on the haft. Ooh ooh! A flanged mace! Yeah! Equally effective no matter where you hit them, goes straight through armor, one haded and quick to swing but heavy enough to crush someones skull and collpase their face inwards. Just thinking about that makes me shiver a little bit but I'm reasonably sure I'd kick ass with one! Plus it leave my other hand free when I need it. Perhaps for the 5-7.

Completely Silly/Destructive: Tank. Mounted. Flamethrower. Suck 1200* centigrade Napalm-B bitches! That or one of them new fangled dragonfire launchers. SWEET!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 24, 2008)

Molotov cocktails and a machete.

Light, simple, effective. Machetes may not be the best or the most effective sword, but they have the most menacing look and are super cheap (Good ones cost $20 on the internets).


----------



## Project_X (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a few....
1. Link Gun  http://www.amio.cn/blog/uploads/2007/20071028.weapons_pik_g_link.png
2. Stinger Minigun  http://www.amio.cn/blog/uploads/2007/20071028.weapons_pik_g_stinger.png

Real life Favs...
1. Um...Minigun? XD  http://www.fluency.paintedtarget.org/df/imgs/wpn_556minigun.jpg
2. Anti-Material Rifle http://world.guns.ru/sniper/cheytac-0.jpg


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

Sauce those weapons please.

(source)


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

Why? =/


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 25, 2008)

'cuz they look fuggin' awesome, thats why :/

For one with such good taste in weaponry you catch on slow.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 25, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> A weapon is anything used to increase the chance of success during a military operation, Even colourful language could be considered a weapon if used right.
> 
> 
> 
> in b4 dictionary quote.





I meant anything that could be held in your hands and used to kill someone.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 25, 2008)

EDIT:

Favorite Gun: AK47. 

Favorite Sword: Desert Seeker from Rouge Galaxy


----------



## Magikian (Jul 25, 2008)

Miles_Rose said:


> Favorite Gun: Magnum. Something about them is just super badass.
> 
> Favorite Sword: The Golden Katana



Magnum is a company, not a gun. Common misconception.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 25, 2008)

kidsune said:


> My favorite weapon?
> 
> My sexyness =o




Ooohh... I dunno...

A bullet can go through someone, can your sexiness?


----------



## Rayne (Jul 25, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Ooohh... I dunno...
> 
> A bullet can go through someone, can your sexiness?



His sexiness tends to...envelop people rather than just plowing right through them. ^^


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 25, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I meant anything that could be held in your hands and used to kill someone.



I think that would be considered a small arm.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 25, 2008)

Why would I have a weapon? Why does it relate to furry? Why are so many people pretending to know about guns when they are in fact looking shit up on google to look cool?

Maybe its because I'm not American, but I really don't see the point in having a weapon. There are other ways to defend yourself if thats what you're worried about.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 25, 2008)

kidsune said:


> *nods and coughs* Usually, yes...
> 
> Seriously, though, my favorite weapon is actually the pointed staff. Not exactly a spear, but close.



Yeah, Don't wanna get too close to the enemy now, eh?



Thorne said:


> Why would I have a weapon? Why does it relate to furry? Why are so many people pretending to know about guns when they are in fact looking shit up on google to look cool?
> 
> Maybe its because I'm not American, but I really don't see the point in having a weapon. There are other ways to defend yourself if thats what you're worried about.




I really don't know much about guns, but I really like my swords... Especially katanas.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> 'cuz they look fuggin' awesome, thats why :/
> 
> For one with such good taste in weaponry you catch on slow.


Thanks! .....I think.....

Well I thought you just wanted me to kill those images. ^^;


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 25, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Why would I have a weapon? Why does it relate to furry? Why are so many people pretending to know about guns when they are in fact looking shit up on google to look cool?
> 
> Maybe its because I'm not American, but I really don't see the point in having a weapon. There are other ways to defend yourself if thats what you're worried about.



Why NOT have a weapon? How DOESN'T it relate to furry? I thought weapons related to everyone.

Oh and I have no f-ing  clue why people do that crap. I don't claim to be a weapons expert (hell, 65% of the time, when someone mentions a gun other than something as generic as an AK47 or desert eagle, I've never heard of it before) but the amount of phailure that surrounds peoples knowledge of weapons in general is astounding.

On /k/ we call them newfags because it's usually the newfags who do it. Or on /zom/ with all the people going "d00d! G3t a $h0Tg|_|n @nD J00 c4N Bl0\/\/ d3M B@cK!" or talking about how their uber l337 magical katana they own is not, in fact, made of steel, but some form of magic and can therefore cut through anything just because it's a katana.

And I am also not American, but I see the appeal in owning a firearm. In an area with crazy bastards, sick fucks, criminals and muggers, wild rabd dogs and all sorts of shit, I don't hold it against anyone to have a handgun or two in their house. Hell, even where I live I have had several experiences where I wish I had a knife or something but instead had to talk my way out. Although I will never understand the need for an AR in the suburbs. Hunting my ass.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

Furries + Weapons = Anime
\o/ Win \o/


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 26, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Ok... What console is it on?


PC and Xbox.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 26, 2008)

Too close?
How can that be? 
Claws are the best weapons, together with an scale armor nearly indestructable!

(And then there would be this nice Flame Breath...)


----------



## SonicPants (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok, i'm gunna go alittle bit out of the ordinary and say that my favorite is the FGM-148 Javelin ATGM.
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/metalgear/images/thumb/a/a5/Javelin.jpg/300px-Javelin.jpg

But in terms of assault rifles I'd go with the XM8.
http://www.famous-guns.com/wp-content/uploads/xm8-010-models.jpg

And for Sub-Machine Guns, the Kriss .45 Calibre Sub-Machine Gun.
http://world.guns.ru/smg/kriss1.jpg


----------



## ShooterHunterTrapper (Jul 26, 2008)

12 bore or 20 bore shotgun
.22 or .243 rifle. 

Nice and simple


----------



## Roka (Jul 26, 2008)

I looooovoe tha AK-47. I Kinda like the QBZ-95 too. Looks like a GM customs 90mm rifle.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 26, 2008)

My bare hands.

Rip and tear.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> My bare hands.
> 
> Rip and tear.



Not if I hit you from a distance with an Anti-Material Rifle...

(For those who don't know what it does, it's just fancy talk for a sniper rifle with exploding bullets. =P)


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey, as soon as champions online comes out i'm making a wolfie with pistols. So hooray for that!

Urban Wolf. No one take that name =_=


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

Spaceberry said:


> Hey, as soon as champions online comes out i'm making a wolfie with pistols. So hooray for that!
> 
> Urban Wolf. No one take that name =_=



When I get UT3 running, I'm gonna make as many of people's fursonas as possible. =)


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

Mind you i also love the Claws set from City of villains. So feral.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

But that game and it's counterpart, City of Heroes, cost money to play...=(


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

aye. but second life hasn't got the friskiness i demand out of my fursonas. I like to hop arround, if that means i have to pay a bit extra. so be it


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah but I never liked the idea of paying money to play a game I paid for. =/


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

XD who likes paying for anything?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

Eh...point taken. XD


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 26, 2008)

Every game can have two of the following three traits. I may choose less than two but no more.

GOOD
FREE
ONLINE


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

damn right, yo. But then lets just Say Smash bros brawl. I play wolf. Gun, claws. tank. got the best of all worlds here.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 26, 2008)

Spaceberry said:


> damn right, yo. But then lets just Say Smash bros brawl. I play wolf. Gun, claws. tank. got the best of all worlds here.



Wolf was the second biggest failure of super smash bros brawl. Unless of course you LIKE being cockslapped by nintendo. In that case, you should have LOVED the last E3.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

Wolf was actually a pretty nice success. He's the fastest power striker.

The only fail I see is that Fox, Falco, and Wolf's FS are all too similar.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

aye, 'twas a bit lazy. But when i heard wolf was in brawl in mastered fox in melee, only to be shocked at how different they were.

Still kick ass though. Back on topic though, My khajiit in oblivion i RP in a tribal style, equipped with dwarvern shield and longsword, no shirt, fur pants and no shoes. The weapon really suits the character in that regard. great since armor doesn't really matter in that game.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

Personally, I prefer modern and futuristic RPGs. I seem to connect better. =o
And there are some RPG that I didn't even know that were RPGs like Megaman ZX: Advent.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

Well gas powered games, geniuses behind Dungeon Siege is working on Space Siege now. yay to that. Mass Effect on PC, meaning to play that. Didnt enjoy knights of the old republic, combat engine frustrated me. Tabula Rasa, great fun, just needs some refining. 

Sci-Fi RPGs. name your game XD


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

Hm....
Megaman X: Command Mission, Combat engine was fun and intractive.
UT2004 RPG Mod, only good for invasion, but it's a blast when using it! =D

Only ones that I can remember right now...


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

hm. Ut2004 RPG mod? never heard of that. explain please *puppy eyes*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

Somebody out there created a Mutator Mod that turns Unreal Tournament 2004 into an RPG game. You can change your gun fire-rate, how much ammo you have, how much heath you have, etc. All of the elements of an RPG game. Even magic an skills.

EX. I have the skill "Quickfoot" maxed out so not I can run 25% faster and dodge 25%farther. I also have the second most powerful magic maxed as well(though there are only two levels). It's called "Ultima" and if you die, a green nuclear-like explosion errupts where I fell. Perfect way to kill things beyond the grave. >=3

P.S. Also, when using your weapons a certain way or by chance, your weapons will randomly upgrade with magic. Like if you rescue a friend, your weapon will glow yellow can become the <fill the blank> of Protection, causing you to take less damage while holding that weapon (the best is +3, which I seem to get often XD).


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

interesting. ima check that out. sounds a bit like the enfos mod for warcraft 3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

http://mysterial.linuxgangster.org/UTRPG/
Done. =P


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

Do you need a real copy of UT2004. because i have a real copy of UT2004... *secret handshake, wink, tail wag, hand sign*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes and No. As long as you can modify your UT game, you can add this.

Also, I didn't know you can't have Ultima and Ghost at the same time! >.<
THAT SUCKS! DX

(Ghost allows you to, instead of dying, float away to another part of the level. But only once per "life". So if it happens once and you get cornered again, you're toast!)


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds awesom! my mates are looking for a new lan-party game. having trubble with the installer though.. *under breath* blue wire... red wire...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

Well if you get it runnin', keep an eye out for "Shiron_Windragon". Because If I find you first....


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

you'll give me a cookie? i've recieved quite a few of those today


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

-hands you a cookie- Sure! ^^


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

yay! that makes 9000. erm. still not working  copied the download into system as per the readme.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

Woot! Enjoy! ^^
Also, there are alot of monster mods too! Just look around untill you see what you like. ^^


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

YAY doesnt work  wouldn't be me if something didnt go wrong.


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 27, 2008)

My favorite weapons for coolness are flintlocks, both rifles and pistols. But for ease of use, I'd go cap and ball. Most of the coolness of a flintlock, but less of the hassle. A gun is useful for self-defense (and, being a heterodoxical pacifist, this is the only time I am willing to harm others), but while a modern firearm may be more accurate, reliable, and cheaper, I don't think anything would be as purely awesometastic as pulling a pair of dueling pistols on a burglar or mugger. Nothing says "badass" quite like a handheld cannon^^


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

so you're into the steampunk?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

Dual Weilding is awesome and is hardcore. =P

"I've got a boner for murder!" -Sarge


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 27, 2008)

50 cal. sniper plain and simple :3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> 50 cal. sniper plain and simple :3



Oooh....i've seen some of the damage of that gun.

Lets just say I thought I saw a watermelon explode...if you get my drift...


----------



## Telnac (Jul 27, 2008)

Not really interested in guns.  I collect medieval weapons.

I like my longbow, but I need a LOT more practice with it!  I also like my longsword and my mace.  Of all my weaopns, those three are by far my favorites.  But if I had to pick one, it'd be the mace.

The mace may not look like much, but I seriously think it could utterly destroy someone using a sword with it.  It's a FAST weapon and it will break all the bones of any area of the body it hits, even if my opponent is wearing armor.  Of all the weapons I own, the mace is by far the most deadly.

Other weapons I own (sadly, all of them are modern reproductions, but most are designed for live-steel fighting):

3 katanas
claymore (the uber-sword, not the modern mine)
short sword
decorative broad sword (by far my most expensive weapon)
set of 3 throwing axes
2 sets of 3 throwing knives
countless daggers & other small knives


----------



## BlackRat (Jul 27, 2008)

Katanas and longswords are nice, planning on getting my hands some sooner or later, but if I had to name a favourite weapon I'd have to say the scythe. Not sure why, guess it just has a sort of style to it which I like.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 27, 2008)

Fav anti-zombie; mah .22 LR rifles






Fav owned: mah Mossberg 500P





Second fav owned: Mah AK47 (pictured with Beretta 9mm)





Fav gun evar: M1 Garand





Fav melee: take any of the below anyday


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Jul 27, 2008)

A .50 AE Desert Eagle... I just like handguns that can blow someones head off >.>


----------



## Kajet (Jul 27, 2008)

You people with your guns and blades...

EVERYONE knows the best weapon is a baby, I mean a baby could be either a ranged or melee weapon.

Or a really skinny guy if you just want a longer reach to bludgeon people from.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 27, 2008)

Any sword is my favorite weapon you can do so many awesome things with a sword. I hate guns theres not much skill behind using them it's just pow I win and thats no fun.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 27, 2008)

Changing my fav weapons again.

Fav Gun: AK-47

Fav Sword: The Kotetsu from Onmyou Taisenki.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 27, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Any sword is my favorite weapon you can do so many awesome things with a sword. I hate guns theres not much skill behind using them it's just pow I win and thats no fun.


that can be said about swords to you can have skill or you can just swing a blade around like a mad man its the same with guns you can clamp down on the trigger and hope or you can aim and hit peaple at 800 yards


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 27, 2008)

I would have to say the P90.

Small, but fucking vicious.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 27, 2008)

Hm... I'd have to say an intravenous dose of Vecuronium Bromide.  A triple dose of well around 20 mg or more.  It's a paralyzing agent, and the muscular control of both the lungs and heart stops, thus a person dies.

Though I guess that's not really that conventional unless you're a "Kavorkian" or Agent 47.  So with firearms.

Rifle: A basic semi-automatic Ruger, decent for mid to long range, easy to use, reliable.
Sidearm: Berretta M92FS, easily available, 9mm ammo is easy to find, fairly easy to use
Melee: Baseball bat?  I'm not sure what kind of melee I'd use, baseball bats are everywhere and fairly durable, though I guess after a while an aluminum bat would dent.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 27, 2008)

Clostridium botulinum. I hear that can be put to good use.

Also anything that gives out big, heaping doses of alpha radiation (and yes, it has to be alpha).


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

Kajet said:


> You people with your guns and blades...
> 
> EVERYONE knows the best weapon is a baby, I mean a baby could be either a ranged or melee weapon.
> 
> Or a really skinny guy if you just want a longer reach to bludgeon people from.



We try not to be inhumane about it...>_>;


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, medieval weapons are cool and all, but let's accept it, were in the 21st century. If you don't have a gun, no matter how skilled you are witha  sword, you're going to get raped.

Oh and good luck _finding _a decent sword. And I don't mean a "battle ready" one. I mean one that can actually _fight_. A lot of people seem to think theya re invicible because of their $2000 katana. How about I spend half that much and kill you 160 times?

Oh and kazuki, I am soooooo jealous of you!
For the first time since joining and after 4 "woot canada" posts
God Damned Canada....


----------



## Kajet (Jul 27, 2008)

Project_X said:


> We try not to be inhumane about it...>_>;



Well... hell if you're gonna take someone out you might as well take out anyone who's gonna swear revenge on you in two decades or so...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Well... hell if you're gonna take someone out you might as well take out anyone who's gonna swear revenge on you in two decades or so...



Yeah but why a baby? That's what I'm trying to understand. >=/


----------



## zaal (Jul 27, 2008)

Mind, Body, uhh... field artillery?

Not much of a firearm person, field artillery is more interesting to me.

Edit: f*ck it, anything that can take a beating and still function, like a Kalashnikov or an SiG 550


----------



## Monak (Jul 27, 2008)

My M4 is my favorite gun , but the bitch is ammo is so costly now a days I can't afford to buy bullets for any of my guns.  All I have left is a box of 22 cal. rounds.  As for my 
M4 I would love to get a modular weapons system for it , but I can't legally buy one.


----------



## Lost (Jul 28, 2008)

Fav weapon: FN P-90 PDW
-Standard 5.7x28mm cartridge is capable of piercing standard Kevlar armor. Fifty round horizontal load clip with a fire rate of 900 rpm. A variant for any situation, very compact,very light. Great for close quarters encounters!

First weapon: Winchester Super X2 12guage 
-Uses 3in mag. shells one of the best shotgun I have had the privilege of using. Great accuracy up to 50yr, little kick back, light, durable, and comes with mounts for attachments.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 28, 2008)

Lost said:


> Fav weapon: FN P-90 PDW
> -Standard 5.7x28mm cartridge is capable of piercing standard Kevlar armor. Fifty round horizontal load clip with a fire rate of 900 rpm. A variant for any situation, very compact,very light. Great for close quarters encounters!
> 
> First weapon: Winchester Super X2 12guage
> -Uses 3in mag. shells one of the best shotgun I have had the privilege of using. Great accuracy up to 50yr, little kick back, light, durable, and comes with mounts for attachments.



Dang..

It's all I can say...=o


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 28, 2008)

Spaceberry said:


> so you're into the steampunk?



Very much so, yes^^


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 28, 2008)

KazukiFerret said:


> Fav anti-zombie; mah .22 LR rifles



You want an anti-zombie rifle, you want single-shot .45 caliber lead balls, mein freund:





The larger lead ball will do more brain-explody damage than a .22cal bullet (or even a .45 bullet, just due to the shape), which is a coup for zed-busting. Also, as the Guide says, the more time it takes to ready your firearm, the less chance you have of wasting your shots. And, when you use black powder guns, you by necessity have black powder handy, which is good for making bombs, or even just lighting fires if you run out of matches. Of course, the loss of accuracy may seem a disadvantage, but what it actually does is allow you more power, because Zack is closer to the barrel when you fire.

My plan for the coming zombie apocalypse? Take the family and a few dozen percussion guns to the nearby abandoned WWII-era army bunkers, and have ourselves an extended campout;3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 28, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> You want an anti-zombie rifle, you want single-shot .45 caliber lead balls, mein freund:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anti-Zombie?
You want these:


----------



## Science Fox (Jul 28, 2008)

Violently tempered, finely honed steel, savage and noble, in any form.


----------



## dragoncrescent (Jul 28, 2008)

A stick. No, seriously. They're quite plentiful, all-natural, and don't run out of ammo.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 28, 2008)

dragoncrescent said:


> A stick. No, seriously. They're quite plentiful, all-natural, and don't run out of ammo.



lawl...


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 28, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> You want an anti-zombie rifle, you want single-shot .45 caliber lead balls, mein freund:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The muzzle loader is an ok gun but they are unreliable they have a habit of not going off when you need them but I still use them I got me a .50 cal hawkings rifle that I use often but you can get a black powder rifle from a .45 all the way up to a .75 (damit my gun geek is comeing out)


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 28, 2008)

Ninja surekins (Or how ever It's spelled).
My parents think I'm crazy because I pretend to throw imaginary surekins around the house.
I just seems funn t throw something that frisby like a glides smoothly on the air.


----------



## Rifter (Jul 28, 2008)

I feel much more confident with bare fists than I do with any weapon, honestly. If I had to use a weapon of some sort, probably a dagger or short sword. I prefer to keep my enemies up close so I can control the fight.

In a gun battle, probably an AK-47. Not the greatest in terms of tissue damage, but they're reliable.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 28, 2008)

Rifter said:


> I feel much more confident with bare fists than I do with any weapon, honestly. If I had to use a weapon of some sort, probably a dagger or short sword. I prefer to keep my enemies up close so I can control the fight.
> 
> In a gun battle, probably an AK-47. Not the greatest in terms of tissue damage, but they're reliable.


 
Your lucky you feel more confortable using own body as a weapon.
I don't really know what I'm capable of doing in a fight, heh I guess I'd be more or a kick and slap person Hahaha.

I would totally would have being in close combat with a dagger, I'd use a my dad's old matchete instead. I love chopping down small tree with It muwahahaha!


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 28, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Anti-Zombie?
> You want these:



Too much wasted ammo. What do you do when you're under siege conditions, and you run out? Bash them with your big hunk of metal?



hillbilly guy said:


> The muzzle loader is an ok gun but they are unreliable they have a habit of not going off when you need them but I still use them I got me a .50 cal hawkings rifle that I use often but you can get a black powder rifle from a .45 all the way up to a .75 (damit my gun geek is comeing out)



True, they aren't the most reliable of weapons, but that's why you have a lot of them, all loaded. One fails, you hand it off to someone to fix and grab another. Also, pistols. And the reason I choose .45 over a larger caliber is simply availability. It's the easiest size round to get. Gotta factor in practicality when you're talking World War Z.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 28, 2008)

Punching a zombie is like saying "Here, have a free bite".


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 29, 2008)

Anti-zombie weaponry?  You want firearms that are easy to maintain and use, that have ammunition that can be found or purchased in most if not all firearms dealerships, and for melee weapons, you want something durable that will act to destroy neuro-cerebral function (or kill it's brain) or sever the head from the neck.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't really narrow it down to a single weapon, since the subject is so broad.

*Small-Arms* (by range, ideally):

Long-range: M24 Sniper Weapon System. Reliable, accurate, and based on the Remington 700. Best of all, it's bolt-operated, so the shell casing can be left in the chamber after firing for a covert getaway. For added fun, discard the shell in a random location. Of course, at extreme ranges, you can't beat things like the M82 or the Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Magnum chambered with the .338 Lapua.

Mid-Long: MSG-90 or SVD. Semi-automatic fire with decent magazine capacity. The only reason there's a toss-up here is that I'm not sure I would trust a rifle based on the PSG-1 to hold up to the knocks and bangs of a hostile environment, whereas the SVD would typically be extremely rugged and offer similar performance at this range.

Medium: Diemaco/Colt Canada C7A1. Based on the M16, it features a standard, removable ELCAN C79 optical sight and high reliability, as well as full-auto capability and a hammer-forged barrel for enhanced accuracy and the ability to fire up to 150 rounds safely, sustained, at any firing rate.

Medium-short: FN P90. High rate of fire and decent accuracy with a large 50-round 5.7mm magazine makes it especially good with dealing with close-and-longer range shooting situations, from point blank to building-to-building combat. If nothing else, its rate of fire alone should keep heads down while you move to cover. Optional silencer is nice, too.

Short: The FN FiveseveN. Decently accurate, its 20-round 5.7mm magazine makes for decent armour penetration at close range and enough ammunition to take care of most engagements without a reload, if you're good (otherwise, you don't want a pistol, do you?). Its ammunition can be interchanged with the P90's proprietary magazines and the FiveseveN's, making it ideal to field and carry along with the P90.

*Melee*: The odachi is a fearsomely large variant of the katana. While not practical for dueling or personal defense, it was traditionally used to cut swaths through charging infantry ranks. Clearly, it has other uses, but it certainly wouldn't be as useful as a wakizashi or katana for a duel. It's intriguing for me, because these swords are very rare.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 29, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> Too much wasted ammo. What do you do when you're under siege conditions, and you run out? Bash them with your big hunk of metal?
> 
> 
> 
> True, they aren't the most reliable of weapons, but that's why you have a lot of them, all loaded. One fails, you hand it off to someone to fix and grab another. Also, pistols. And the reason I choose .45 over a larger caliber is simply availability. It's the easiest size round to get. Gotta factor in practicality when you're talking World War Z.



Actually, that Minigun as a special feature. It's called "Stinger-Fire", thus the name "Stinger Minigun". You can choose to fire one bullet at a time that act's like a needle/rail that nails people to walls. =)
And that first gun is a Redeemer. FOR EMERGENCIES ONLY. It's a handheld nuke that has a impressive blast radius for it's size.


----------



## Lost (Jul 30, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Actually, that Minigun as a special feature. It's called "Stinger-Fire", thus the name "Stinger Minigun". You can choose to fire one bullet at a time that act's like a needle/rail that nails people to walls. =)
> And that first gun is a Redeemer. FOR EMERGENCIES ONLY. It's a handheld nuke that has a impressive blast radius for it's size.



Come one furs know your Unreal weaponry XP


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Ratflail!




Comawn! it's awesom!


----------



## Magikian (Jul 30, 2008)

Runefox said:


> *Melee*: The odachi is a fearsomely large variant of the katana. While not practical for dueling or personal defense, it was traditionally used to cut swaths through charging infantry ranks. Clearly, it has other uses, but it certainly wouldn't be as useful as a wakizashi or katana for a duel. It's intriguing for me, because these swords are very rare.



However ridiculously awesome that weapon may be, what's the fun in mere slaughter? Besides, Kendo is made for duels and the rest of it. One reason why it may be rare is because most samurai are completly bound by honour... and I can't imagine using that thing is very honourable...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 30, 2008)

Lost said:


> Come one furs know your Unreal weaponry XP



This is the reseult of spending 11/12 months salivating over the release of UT3. XD


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> Ratflail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








More awesome.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine's is the Caladbolg, it belonged to Fergus mac RÃ³ich and was supposed to have the power to cut mountains in half.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Name your favourite weapon.
> 
> Personally, if it's guns, My favourites would have to be the AK-47, Steyr Scout, Desert Eagle and the Steyr AUG.
> 
> Out of melee-type weapons, it would have to be the katanas Masamune and Murasame. Some interesting history and stories with those blades.



Great Sword - for the cool factor

Daggers / Knifes - for survial

Swords / katanas - for smooth spliting of things in half

Cloud's Buster Sword, Seph. Masamune ( Murasame is a replica of Masamune )

Gun wise, *M249* ( Shoots 200 rifle rounds a second ), Sniper Rifle, Handcannon , Desert Eagle


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2008)

> One reason why it may be rare is because most samurai are completly bound by honour... and I can't imagine using that thing is very honourable...


Actually, I believe they were assigned either to foot soldiers or high-ranking officers (probably samurai) sparingly until an empirical decree that no weapon be longer than a certain length, which these easily exceeded. Most of them would be decommissioned or cut down to the proper legal length, with the only surviving relics being used for temple service (because for a master to forge such a sword takes such skill that it may be considered art worthy of the gods/spirits) and by masters to test their skill in sword smithing (for blades exceeding the standard katana length, traditional methods for forging fail due to the need to apply even heat over a much larger surface, meaning that a lot of skill in heat management would be necessary for the work to be a success).

Again, not practical, but an intriguing piece of history that seems far-fetched, yet actually performed a role on the battlefield, and for that reason, I like it quite a bit more than some other swords and melee weapons that mankind has forged over the ages. Damascus swords come quite close, actually. An especially interesting topic, the method for forging Damascus steel died with the smiths who passed it from father to son. Flexible enough that it wouldn't easily break, and at least just as sturdy and sharp as any other sword in combat, their value on the battlefield and their characteristic beautiful markings make them a close second for me.


----------



## Lost (Jul 30, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Gun wise, *M249* ( Shoots 200 rifle rounds a second ), Sniper Rifle, Handcannon , Desert Eagle



Sorry I have to correct you the M249 fire at 750 rounds/min or 12.5 r/s.


----------



## X (Jul 30, 2008)

as far as a rifle i would choose the fns2000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for a pistol i would choose the .50AE desert eagle.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2008)

The katana is my favorite weapon, due to its speed and beauty.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 31, 2008)

SirRob said:


> The katana is my favorite weapon, due to its speed and beauty.



Yeah, it's a great weapon, beats a western style sword in almost every way. With the katana, even drawing the sword has a special training (Iaedo).


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jul 31, 2008)

MP5A4 with the silencer and burst mode.  Complete beauty.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Yeah, it's a great weapon, beats a western style sword in almost every way. With the katana, even drawing the sword has a special training (Iaedo).



And waht exactly are you basing this on? Have you tried using ever single western sword and every single katana? I doubt it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=705YwcpBfcI&feature=related

Watch and be amazed.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 31, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Yeah, it's a great weapon, beats a western style sword in almost every way. With the katana, even drawing the sword has a special training (Iaedo).


Iaido is a type of sword style which is parallel to kendo.

I'm partial to short swords myself. If you can be fast and precise short swords are the way to go.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Iaido is a type of sword style which is parallel to kendo.
> 
> I'm partial to short swords myself. If you can be fast and precise short swords are the way to go.



And by "short swords" are you referring to exactly a shorter type of sword or the imaginary class of swords made up by fantasy rpgs.

Holy crap I'm a swordfag today. Excuse my royal douchiness.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 31, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> And by "short swords" are you referring to exactly a shorter type of sword or the imaginary class of swords made up by fantasy rpgs.
> 
> Holy crap I'm a swordfag today. Excuse my royal douchiness.


yes yes I do. Well then again Kodachi's are pretty cool


----------



## Nalo (Jul 31, 2008)

scrapyard dogfather LE http://www.scrapyardknives.com/knives.htm


----------



## Magikian (Jul 31, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Iaido is a type of sword style which is parallel to kendo.
> 
> I'm partial to short swords myself. If you can be fast and precise short swords are the way to go.



No, Iaido is the art of drawing the sword. Was told so by my sensei, who also owns all Kendo dojos of Australia.



> *IaidÅ* (å±…åˆé“, _*IaidÅ*_*?*) is a Japanese martial art associated with the smooth, controlled movements of drawing the sword from its scabbard, striking or cutting an opponent, removing blood from the blade, and then replacing the sword in the scabbard.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iaidō

And Kendo is training with bamboo swords



> _Kendo_ is practiced wearing traditionally styled clothing and protective armour (_bÅgu_), using one or two bamboo swords (_shinai_) as weapons.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kendo


(I am only using wiki as proof to hold my argument, I do Kendo, and will soon have a membership card to prove this.)


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 31, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> Oh and kazuki, I am soooooo jealous of you!



Most people when they see my toys are, and those pictured aren't even all of them! I have many more

Mauser Kar-98k






Slug gun Mossberg 12-gauge





20-gauge Mossberg





and since someone mentioned muzzleloaders, here's mine





and here's a beauty shot of the Katana


----------



## scarei_crow (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm tied up on this one, i love the SCAR, but i also love my country's weapon of choice, the Styr AUG, I'll go with the SCAR though. due to its variety mostly. (not to mention the awsome stock!)


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe I have already shown you all MY countries weapon of choice!!!


(oh and cut it out with the weaboo crap already)


----------



## Aden (Jul 31, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Iaido is a type of sword style which is parallel to kendo.



Iaido is the practice and art of drawing the sword and killing one's opponent within a single swing, then re-sheathing the sword.

Kendo is a sport style of stickfighting. It's very popular in Japan, and tournaments get big turnouts. By contrast, Kenjutsu is another style of sword training meant to simulate actual combat with the katana instead of the sticks that Kendo uses (no actual combat takes place - the closest you get is two-person kata).

An iaito is a dulled practice katana, usually made of a carbon or spring steel. These can be as expensive as some functional lower-level "live" blades. Usually used for practicing solo forms.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 31, 2008)

Aden said:


> Iaido is the practice and art of drawing the sword and killing one's opponent within a single swing, then re-sheathing the sword.
> 
> Kendo is a sport style of stickfighting. It's very popular in Japan, and tournaments get big turnouts. By contrast, Kenjutsu is another style of sword training meant to simulate actual combat with the katana instead of the sticks that Kendo uses (no actual combat takes place - the closest you get is two-person kata).
> 
> An iaito is a dulled practice katana, usually made of a carbon or spring steel. These can be as expensive as some functional lower-level "live" blades. Usually used for practicing solo forms.




That's the one!



SparkOfMortality said:


> I believe I have already shown you all MY countries weapon of choice!!!
> 
> 
> *(oh and cut it out with the weaboo crap already)*



The katana is an awesome weapon. I don't like the katana just because it's Japanese, and I can't stand people who do.

Besides, I started Kendo because it was either that or fencing... Never really like "normal" sports. xD


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 31, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Besides, I started Kendo because it was either that or fencing... Never really like "normal" sports. xD


 

i tried fenceing but quit just that i didnot like holding back, i would see opinings to punch or shove or any thing else but you aint alowed to do that, i used to make woodin swords and fight with my brouthers we beat the hell out of each outher and mom would take it away so we just hit each outher....... i was a violent kid


----------



## Magikian (Aug 1, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> i tried fenceing but quit just that i didnot like holding back, i would see opinings to punch or shove or any thing else but you aint alowed to do that, i used to make woodin swords and fight with my brouthers we beat the hell out of each outher and mom would take it away so we just hit each outher....... i was a violent kid



Aye, but I had realised that Kendo requires the same amount of patience... But not in the same way. Just the learning of the footwork is just... egh..

But I'm sticking to it.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

a bigass hammer


----------



## krazykatboy (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, does it have to be real?

if so
Gun: M32 Grenade Launcher
CC: Chainsaw
Other: Mk 110 Naval gun (aka 57mm Mk110 Mod 0)

if not
Gun: Molecule Destabilizer (One shot, one atomic explosion)
CC: Explosive nannites injector


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2008)

Grizzily 50. cal single shot anti-tank gun for distance and killing power and depleted uranium rounds 
HK-91 for mid range combat
Browning Automatic Rifle (BAR) for mid range killing power
Double Barrel Shotgun with whammy shells (that stay together) for close range shit your pants boomstick
Dual .357 magnum long barrel revolvers and an asortment of rounds like shotgun shells, devastators, and .357 slugs
Quad 50. cal mounted anti-aircraft

and

a swiss army knife
bayonet
machete


----------



## Sedit (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm partial to the Katana.....much like Star Wars' lightsaber, it's elegant, and highly efficient.  A well crafted katana can cut through many solid metals, even.

The one i own is nowehere near that caliber though...dont have the cash.  But it will fuck you up nonethless.  In addition, I've studied some Kendo.  Not too much since i just dont have the time, or physical fitness to full undertake proper Kendo study


----------



## Shouden (Aug 17, 2008)

Favorite weapon of all time: Katana. The art and craft that goes into making and using these swords makes them beautiful and just cool. I mean, they used to rate them by home many criminals they could cut through. (from one body to the illustrious five body blade)

Runner up: The Battle Ax or the sai. (the name is cool)

Favorite gun: The AS50 Sniper Rifle (accuracy for over a mile, baby) or the .50 Revolver.

Favorite video game weapon: The spike grenades, Gravity Hammer (I always called i the Banhammer) and the shotgun. (first two are from Halo 3. The shotgun is all time favorite)


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 17, 2008)

Chop sticks, hands down.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll bet Trident submarines are pretty handy.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with Shouden  Katanas are awesome
My mate has one, its the best feelin ever holding it  
...Very empowering haha

Oh i also like the bo staff, cos i can do a few things with that. My mate teaches me


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 17, 2008)

Trident submarines = INVISIBLE NUKES! What kind of use is a katana against a nuclear bombardment from an unspecifiable location?


----------



## Marodi (Aug 17, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Trident submarines = INVISIBLE NUKES! What kind of use is a katana against a nuclear bombardment from an unspecifiable location?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 17, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Why would I have a weapon? Why does it relate to furry? Why are so many people pretending to know about guns when they are in fact looking shit up on google to look cool?
> 
> Maybe its because I'm not American, but I really don't see the point in having a weapon. There are other ways to defend yourself if thats what you're worried about.



If you don't see the point, then you don't see the point....




pheonix said:


> Any sword is my favorite weapon you can do so many awesome things with a sword. I hate guns theres not much skill behind using them it's just pow I win and thats no fun.



You obviously haven't ever handled/used a gun... like any tool, they take skill to use properly.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*My choices?  Well, there is much to choose... however, I narrowed mine down to these:*

Rifle - http://www.lightningrifle.com/

Shotgun - http://www.texasranger.org/dispatch/11/Pages/Winchester.htm  and  http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j...Trench Gun/?action=view&current=Win97pic1.jpg

Pistols - http://antiqueguns.biz/guns/merwin.htm

Blades - http://www.m4040.com/Survival/Ghurka/History of the Ghurka Kukri.htm

Blunt Trauma - http://www.bubbastik.com/index.cfm

*Almost forgot... for an imaginary weapon made real, I'd want a half dozen of these:*

http://www.phasers.net/2280/2288.htm


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gnome (Aug 17, 2008)

double bladed battle ax
beautiful, messy


----------



## Hojimak (Aug 17, 2008)

Scythe all the way, baby.
And maybe a stylised crossbow for a ranged weapon.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, though, granted, 1500 pounds of bite pressure from interlocking jaws, is also a pretty handy weapon to have.


----------



## Hojimak (Aug 17, 2008)

And claws, don't forget claws...


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 17, 2008)

Guns: I'd have to use a USAS-21 shotgun with slugs.
Melee: I'd have to use a Samshir style sword and if hey got to close for it length to be a bonus i would use a tanto for its speed and defensive capabilites.
Stealth: id use my 1-800-hireaninja phonecard.


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 17, 2008)

Ugh, that's a toughie... I'd have to choose between a wooden sword and a kwon-dao (like the one Tao Ren uses on Shaman King)


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 17, 2008)

gun: P-90
melee: aq katana named Nu Dachi, made blunt to break bone.
exposive: when in doubt, C4


----------



## Shouden (Aug 17, 2008)

lmao. nice Mythbusters reference, darkdy.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 17, 2008)

ty


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2008)

battle ax, or pole ax


----------



## Kume (Aug 24, 2008)

Definatly either a Baretta 50 cal 
or the awesome p90


Hand weapons would have to be..... Chinese broadswords (i trained with them for about a year, but never got hella good)

The monks look awesome with them ^_^


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 24, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Name your favourite weapon.


This:







Barrett XM500.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Aug 24, 2008)

has anyone posted about the GAU-8 yet in this thread y/n


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

I've always been a fan of the staff / spear myself


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 24, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> has anyone posted about the GAU-8 yet in this thread y/n


GAU-8 is a very nice vehicle-mounted antipersonnel weapon.  That said, I'll stick with my .50-caliber long distance plan.



[EDIT]
...Er, 'scuse me.  The GAU-8 is the tankbuster.  I was thinking of the GAU-19.


----------



## Signify (Aug 25, 2008)

Bad puns are the deadliest of all weapons.

For melee, I would have to go with a falchion. Simple, sexy, useful.

As for guns, the Sten gun. 
And the Mk108.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 25, 2008)

My words.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Aug 25, 2008)

once upon a time some men wanted to make a gun

"the soviet union likes tanks way too much," said the boss. "maybe you should do something about that."






"wow, that's a nice gun," said the boss."

"yeah," said the men. "we think it should fly." <- seriously, they made the gun first and built the a-10 around it






"holy shit that is a nice airplane," said the boss

"yeah goddamn look at the _size_ of that gun. the thing can't even aim, the pilot has to point the whole plane at the tanks," said the men. "plus the bullets go faster than the speed of sound so if its shooting at you it looks completely silent." 

"bullshit," said the boss. "i'll give you a dime of the finest-ass nugget you have ever seen in your miserable god-abandoned life if this thing does all that."

"roll it up," said the men, for yea, it was all true, and more. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0iqS-XCmEQ <- watch this

ps fuck you tanks


----------



## Doseto_Blitz (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd also have to agree with the AK-47, however the H&K G36K is a close runner up. You can't go wrong with Glock, but I love the Beretta M9, Beretta 90-TWO, Beretta PX4, and the H&K USP. The M17S Bushmaster bullpup is also a great weapon. I enjoyed the M249 SAW while in the service, but it was really heavy to carry around all day everyday. The M4 was much better. I hear that SIG-ARMS just came out with a new AR chambered in the .223/5.56, that's a mix between the AK and the M16A4. It's supposed to be the cats meow, but the pirce tag is kinda high. I'm still getting one!


----------



## Tridke (Aug 26, 2008)

Guns... just aren't my thing. I'm much more of a melee, hand-to-hand combat kinda guy. I've been becoming more and more interested in middle eastern style weapons as of recent. Katars, shamshirs, and shotels are slowly becoming personal favorites of mine, and I wouldn't mind owning one of any of the three some day.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 26, 2008)

Hm, my favorite weapon is prolly the bow and arrow, which I do have a composite bow.  Very fun to shoot, so much power XD

Other than that I love swords.

Guns are very low on my list, I hate guns.  o,o;;  ...despite having been in the Army and got to shoot several kinds of guns, mostly the M16.


----------



## Mc_Jack (Aug 26, 2008)

well myself not my furry i have been taught to use Katana's and Bo staff wanting to learn butterfly knifes but my fursona is a dagger wielding ninja >_>


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 27, 2008)

found some pics of the quad


----------



## quinntan (Aug 28, 2008)

My favorite would have to be the gladius. I like Roman history and it carved the roman empire from the beginning.


----------



## X (Aug 28, 2008)

Doseto_Blitz said:


> I'd also have to agree with the AK-47, however the H&K G36K is a close runner up. You can't go wrong with Glock, but I love the Beretta M9, Beretta 90-TWO, Beretta PX4, and the H&K USP. The M17S Bushmaster bullpup is also a great weapon. I enjoyed the M249 SAW while in the service, but it was really heavy to carry around all day everyday. The M4 was much better. I hear that SIG-ARMS just came out with a new AR chambered in the .223/5.56, that's a mix between the AK and the M16A4. It's supposed to be the cats meow, but the pirce tag is kinda high. I'm still getting one!



have you seen the new TDI kriss yet? it chambers .45ACP pistol amo.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm a pacifist =3


----------



## X (Aug 28, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I'm a pacifist =3



then you wont mind if i attack you? 
*glomps zoopedia*


----------



## Wreth (Aug 28, 2008)

That kind of attack? No =3


----------



## mctanuki (Aug 28, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I'm a pacifist =3



Me, too. Yet, I love flintlocks...

Of course, to misappropriate a Jesse Dangerously lyric, I'm "a pacifist in heterodoxy"^^


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 28, 2008)

Teeth and claws. Nature's weapons, and my personal favorite.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd have to go with easily concelible weapons. Hand claws, small daggers, glass knives, an icicle.....

Basically small, sharp weapons. ^.^


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 28, 2008)

How can someone have a favorite weapon...most people only really dream of weapon usage in this oh so strickt *cough/hack/cough/die* day and age..

As for me, what I play around with in real life is the same as what my fur fights with.

Two katana's Ravagraid and Ishiretsukira, a glaive I naimed hellraiser cause over time, it just looks..messy...and an oversized scythe I once made for A testament cosplay, Which I learned to fight with.

More to this day and Age, I enjoy handguns and sniper rifles the most, having Numerous guns at my disposal, I've tried most weapons, although I'd like to play with one of the modern hi tech toys [SBP type machineguns that were produced here untill not so long ago and alikes]
My favorite gun is a nine round cylinder type 6mm that Someone picked up in spain.
gotta love that thing, nicknamed her "lady".
Beyond that, who can say no to a massive Smith and Wesson heavy caliber gun?
Hit a target, the protective barrier behind it, and it still pierced straight into the wall

<3


----------



## WarTheifX (Aug 29, 2008)

OICW, Mark XIX .357 Desert Eagle, FN P90, Supressed AS9, XM8 rifle, or a Super 90.

If all else fails, or it's 4Chan tiem, XM29 OICW. AR and GL in one. Hot damn.


----------



## Alex-kitsune (Aug 29, 2008)

War Scythe 







This kind :|


----------



## Keegan Ingrassia (Aug 29, 2008)

There's no point in having a favorite weapon, if you don't know how to use it. That said, all of the weapons I list, I've practiced with. Several of them I'm proficient with. I've been using a broadsword and a recurve for over 10 years, so I can say with confidence they are my favorite weapons, and what I am best at.

I lean heavily towards the Western Medieval weaponry, I.E. cut-and-thrust one-hander sword circa 1300s, falchion, longsword, bows (longbow and recurve), sword and dagger, sword and heater shield, rapier, foil, epee, saber, quarterstaff, polearms, flails, daggers, throwing knives, throwing spears, sling, the list continues. But my first choice will always be a bastard sword. Fairly versatile, able to be used in one hand in conjunction with a shield, or two-handed for faster and stronger blows. And in a Romantic aspect, you just can't beat the age-old myth and legend surrounding that which is "sword".

Not to say I don't love guns, however. Been shooting since I was 6 or something. Favorite is always going to be a M1911 Colt .45 Pistol.


----------



## mctanuki (Aug 31, 2008)

Keegan Ingrassia said:


> There's no point in having a favorite weapon, if you don't know how to use it.



Owing to a youth (well? mis?)-spent on videogames, I found I had the necessary hand-eye coordination for firing my black powder weaponry right off the bat, having never fired any sort of real gun before. It took a shot or two to adjust for the kickback, but from there it was easy going.

The moral of this story? The NES Zapper, surprisingly enough, teaches you how to shoot a flintlock.


----------



## wolfikurt (Aug 31, 2008)

.


----------



## Keegan Ingrassia (Aug 31, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> Owing to a youth (well? mis?)-spent on videogames, I found I had the necessary hand-eye coordination for firing my black powder weaponry right off the bat, having never fired any sort of real gun before. It took a shot or two to adjust for the kickback, but from there it was easy going.
> 
> The moral of this story? The NES Zapper, surprisingly enough, teaches you how to shoot a flintlock.


 
I'll agree with that. Nice thing about firearms; the learning curve isn't exceptionally drastic. In your case, it was essentially non-existant.  
I remember the first time firing a gun; at age 6, I flushed a crow out of the brush, and instinctively pointed and shot. Killed it with a BB to the neck.

Huzzah for childhoods spent, well or otherwise! I was right there with you on NES and Genesis.


----------



## Kai (Sep 26, 2008)

mine would be a sword....
Aether precisely.
Ranged weapon? Bow and Fire Arrows baby!


----------



## theLight (Sep 26, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Headcase Hare (Sep 26, 2008)

My words


----------



## Bone-head (Sep 26, 2008)

Personally, I dislike guns, the only time you'll see me using one is in a video game.

I prefer simple weapons that many would look over, like wires and small daggers/throwing knives.

My character himself uses bone weapons; crafted spears, clubs, knives/throwing knives, and boomerangs all made from the bones of other deceased creatures.


----------



## Madness (Sep 26, 2008)

If i had to choose a favourite weapon then it would definitely be the Zweihander.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zweihänder


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 26, 2008)

my favorite weapon of all times has to be katars. they are so crazy looking


----------



## runner (Sep 26, 2008)

MP90 assault rifle, or a femas, Mk 19, and the S,A,W.


----------



## moogle (Sep 27, 2008)

three part staff ^.^


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 27, 2008)

Out of ranged weapon mine would be, AK47, AK105, AN94, SVD Dragunov, P90, Steyr AUG, Awp, Deagle, berreta m92F, Mac 10.
Our of melee weapon it would be, Great sword, Sabre, War hammer, Two Handed war axe.

Yeh i know that alots but those are my favorite XD


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 27, 2008)

one of mine is the bowie or the Fairburn Sykes knife i think it is one of the perfect weapons, when used in the hands of some one that knows how to use it the target wont eaven know thy have died or dieing


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Sep 27, 2008)

M249 Squad Automatic Weapon


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 27, 2008)

Either a 45 magnum, desert eagle .45 or deasert eagle .50, i would be happy holding either.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 27, 2008)

Syringes are awesome because the possibilities are endless. You have your natural toxins like the venom of the Brazilian wandering spider, or my favorite the botulism toxin. Then you have stuff like heavy metals, man made toxins, and household cleaning products. Diseases are good if you don't want to kill anybody quickly. I like the idea of getting a painkilling drug, but giving a lethal dose. Send them out in a stupor. Always thought poison was poetic in a way. Gives them an open casket funeral, and the cleanup is a breeze.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 27, 2008)

Owwin said:


> Syringes are awesome because the possibilities are endless. You have your natural toxins like the venom of the Brazilian wandering spider, or my favorite the botulism toxin. Then you have stuff like heavy metals, man made toxins, and household cleaning products. Diseases are good if you don't want to kill anybody quickly. I like the idea of getting a painkilling drug, but giving a lethal dose. Send them out in a stupor. Always thought poison was poetic in a way. Gives them an open casket funeral, and the cleanup is a breeze.



I have a friend who also loves syringes lol.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 27, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have a friend who also loves syringes lol.


He has good taste, because syringes are awesome. Sure guns and swords and shit are scary, but there is just so much you can do with a syringe. There is no more humiliating way to be found dead then with your veins filled with KY lube.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 27, 2008)

Owwin said:


> Syringes are awesome because the possibilities are endless. You have your natural toxins like the venom of the Brazilian wandering spider, or my favorite the botulism toxin. Then you have stuff like heavy metals, man made toxins, and household cleaning products. *Diseases are good if you don't want to kill anybody quickly.* I like the idea of getting a painkilling drug, but giving a lethal dose. Send them out in a stupor. Always thought poison was poetic in a way. Gives them an open casket funeral, and the cleanup is a breeze.



I seriously thought I was the only one who thought poisons were this much fun.

I find the bolded part really fun for some demented reason


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 28, 2008)

Colt single action army, foo'. <3
too bad my mum doesn't "believe" in guns. I have to go hunting with my uncle, since he's the only one that lets me use a gun.


----------



## FurryPanther (Sep 28, 2008)

I feel so alone for preferring the more... traditional weaponry. Primarily Asian weapons, such as the katana (which is way overused), wakizashi, and tanto. Although, the weapon I always carry with me for self defense is the kubotan.


----------



## Zorro101 (Sep 29, 2008)

spears alll the way.. 

maybe an  Enfeild 303.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 29, 2008)

"Primitive" bows. Specifically Prehistoric and Bronze/Iron Age European bows, and Eastern North American.

No English longbows, though. They bore me.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 30, 2008)

Ebola.


----------



## Old-boot (Sep 30, 2008)

a screwdriver. Guns are cool and all, but blunt tools seem more intimidating.


----------

